# Free: Tacx iMagic Turbo Trainer.



## Absinthe Minded (28 May 2016)

It's a bit dusty as its been in the shed for a while. It has the steering thingy, the software and all the other bits apart from the cadence sensor magnet (which you should be able to buy from them). Also, you will need to put a 13 amp plug on it.

I have no idea what the login credentials are for the software, but I think I know the email address that it was registered to, so I guess you can do a 'lost password' thing when you set it up and a reminder can be sent which will be passed on to you. We'll get round it somehow.

Collection from Essex.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2016)

@amrbadawy


----------



## amrbadawy (29 May 2016)

vickster said:


> @amrbadawy


thank you! 

Hi, would you be able to post it by courier if i arrange and pay for it?


----------



## Absinthe Minded (30 May 2016)

I don't see why not, please message me and we'll sort it out.


----------



## amrbadawy (31 May 2016)

Absinthe Minded said:


> I don't see why not, please message me and we'll sort it out.


Brilliant, thank you!


----------



## amrbadawy (31 May 2016)

just attempted to PM you and was greeted with a message dictating that I could not start a conversation with the following recipient: Absinthe Minded, would you mind PM'ing me?


----------



## Absinthe Minded (31 May 2016)

Sure, let me have a go.


----------



## heliphil (31 May 2016)

i would be interested if its still availble can collect as in Essex


----------

